# Ajouter une image ou pièce jointe dans mail



## Azergoth (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment ajouter une image ou une autre pièce jointe dans un mail, dans une réponse ou dans un brouillon plus particulièrement. C'est très énervant de devoir passer par l'app photos, puis de copier tous les destinnataires, et éventuellement le texte déjà rédigé. Connaissant Apple, il doit y avoir un moyen... Mais lequel? 


Merci a vous!


----------



## PDD (7 Avril 2012)

Il semble que ce n'est pas possible actuellement, curieusement et malheureusement pour les possesseurs d'IPad, d'autant plus que on les reçoit et on les réenvoit...
Autre point curieux, les pps sont sans défilement automatique et sans le son, en tout cas avec mon IPad 3.


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

... dingue...


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Avril 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> ... dingue...



Toujours utile d'avoir un avis utile et constructif d'un expert......


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

Bah, c'est quand-même dingue de ne pas pouvoir rajouter de pièce jointe dans un mail lors d'un "reply to all"

... surtout que ça se veut un produit convivial et porté sur la photo/vidéo (cfr iCloud, iPhoto, iMovie, etc)

Mon dinosaure de gsm le fait... et il ne date pas de 2011, lui


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

tu peut très bien copier coller une photo dans un Email... je ne voit pas le soucis...


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

Effectivement, c'est une solution qui fonctionne! Merci!

C'est vraiment pas pratique pour envoyer un petit nombre de photos, mais à défaut de mieux, ça marche 

Pour info: sur android il y a moyen de cocher des photos, et de les envoyer


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Ça se fait aussi sur iOS.



Oui, mais pas pour les rajouter en pièce jointe dans une réponse ni dans un brouillon, je pense...


----------



## PDD (8 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> tu peut très bien copier coller une photo dans un Email... je ne voit pas le soucis...



 Si tu pouvais m'expliquer, je ne sais pas le faire, par avance merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

J'ai déjà remarqué cela et je trouve que ce n'est pas logique de ne pas pouvoir passer directement dans mail pour envoyer les pièces jointes! Ça doit être la logique d'Apple ça!


----------



## Azergoth (8 Avril 2012)

PDD a dit:


> Si tu pouvais m'expliquer, je ne sais pas le faire, par avance merci pour ton aide.



Dans "Photos" reste appuyé un petit temps sur un photo (ça ne marche hélas pas pour un album!!!) et un popup "copier" apparait.

Puis, dans ton mail, tu fais "coller" et ton image s'y colle... C'est pratique pour avoir des photos dans les mails 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------




Forza Alfa a dit:


> J'ai déjà remarqué cela et je trouve que ce n'est pas logique de ne pas pouvoir passer directement dans mail pour envoyer les pièces jointes! *Ça doit être la logique d'Apple ça! *



 Forza Alfa, ten points!


----------



## PDD (9 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> tu peut très bien copier coller une photo dans un Email... je ne voit pas le soucis...


Et aussi copier-coller un texte pris sur un forum, par exemple, dans un émail... J'ai trouvé...encore grâce à mon petit-fils...


----------

